# A day with the masters...



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I was invited to a unique day on the water fishing with two gentlemen who have forgotten more about boating and fishing then most of us will ever know. Mr. Mitch Howell and Mr. Bill Hempel with their decades of expertise and more importantly stories from days past could fill a small library.

Sure the day was about fishing, but it was also about an opportunity watching two long time friends fish and share a story or two.

Gentlemen, thank you for a great day on the water!


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words. It was a "reel" pleasure spending the day with you and Bill. Looking forward to spending some time in my new Native skiff with you so you can show me how to handle a tiller properly.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Sounds like fun....did you catch anything?


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Two bonefish ,one jack, one seagull, and had a snook on.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i hear those seagulls put up a heck of a fight  ;D glad you fellas had a great time


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup! The most aggresive bait stealing seagull ever. Met each other up close and personal. It screamed in my face and bit me three times in gratitude for removing a hook it had personally stuck itself with. 

Jan, it was a great day. Thanks for being on board


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool pictures! Sounded like a nice day with good company [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif].


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report and great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------

